# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Sandy Beach Resort Đà Nẵng

## yeudulich

- Hạng sao: *4 sao*
- Địa chỉ: 255 Huyền Trân Công Chúa, Thành phố Đà Nẵng.

Sandy Beach Resort tọa lạc trên một khu đất rộng 16 mẫu tại khu vườn riêng của khu nghỉ, tự hào được thiết kế theo kiến trúc độc đáo Phương Đông và có hướng nhìn tuyệt đẹp ra biển Non Nước xanh thẳm và bãi biển Sơn Trà. Khu nghỉ nằm gần núi Cẩm Thạch, trên một vùng cát trắng của bãi biển Non Nước. Tất cả vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên hài hòa và nên thơ sẽ mang đến sự hài lòng và ấn tượng trong suốt kỳ nghỉ của bạn và người thân tại thành phố Đà Nẵng.

*Vị trí:*

Khu nghỉ Sandy Beach cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Nẵng khoảng 10 phút đi ô tô và cách sân bay quốc tế Đà Nẵng 12 km, mất khoảng 15 phút đi bằng ô tô.

*Phòng nghỉ:*

Sandy Beach Đà Nẵng có 118 phòng nghỉ cao cấp, nhà gỗ và villas. Các phòng được xây dựng và thiết kế ngay trong tòa nhà chính và các nhà gỗ, villas nằm trong khu sân vườn rộng gần bãi biển, mỗi phòng đều có hướng nhìn tuyệt đẹp ra biển.

Khu nghỉ với các loại phòng :

Phòng Superior : Tọa lạc ngay trong tòa nhà chính với 2 giường đơn, phòng được trang bị với phòng tắm cá nhân, bồn tắm và vòi hoa sen.

Phòng Deluxe : Tọa lạc ngay trong tòa nhà chính với giường king size và khu nghỉ riêng, buồng tắm cá nhân với vòi sen và bồn tắm tách riêng.

Khu Nhà gỗ : Tọa lạc trong những khu vườn, với giường king size bao gồm  phòng khách và phòng ngủ riêng biệt, 2 bồn tắm và vòi sen riêng biệt.

Villa: Tọa lạc trong khu vườn, được trang bị giường king size, phòng khách và phòng ngủ riêng biệt. Phòng tắm có 2 bồn tắm và vòi sen.
Tiện nghi phòng có: Điều hòa nhiệt độ, dụng cụ pha cà phê và trà, máy sấy tóc, dịch vụ điện thoại quốc tế trực tiếp, két an toàn, tủ lạnh, truyền hình vệ tinh.
*
Tiện nghi:*

Nhà hàng và Bar :
Nhà hàng Moonlight : Với hướng nhìn ra biển. Nhà hàng phục vụ bữa tối với các món hải sản địa phương được chế biến theo phong cách phương Đông. Nhà hàng có thể phục vụ tối đa 600 khách, phù hợp cho tổ chức tiệc, đám cưới, tổ chức sự kiện quan trọng.

Sunrise Café: Chuyên phục vụ các món ăn theo phong cách Châu Á. Đồ uống tươi ngon ướp lạnh cùng các món ăn nhẹ.

Lobby Bar: Ngay tại đây sẽ là địa điểm nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn với những cuộc trò chuyện riêng tư, buổi tán gẫu trong một chiều tĩnh lặng hoặc một chút rượu ấm trước khi đi ngủ. Ngoài ra Bar có chương trình nhạc sống miễn phí hàng đêm.

Beach Bar : Nằm ở ngay trước bãi biển với tầm nhìn đẹp ra vịnh Đà Nẵng, có thể thưởng ngoạn những buổi mặt trời mọc thơ mộng hay ngắm nhìn những hòn đảo bình yên.

Blue Sky Bar : Bar hàng đầu nằm trên tầng thượng của toà nhà chính, một điểm nghỉ ngơi lý tưởng cho sự thư giãn và các loại đồ uống đêm.

Phòng Họp
Trung tâm thương vụ : Cung cấp một loạt những dịch vụ trong đó có internet, email, đánh máy, photo, dịch vụ truyền thông, dịch thuật, dịch vụ sao in.

Trang thiết bị phục vụ hội nghị : Trang thiết bị đầy đủ và tiêu chuẩn quốc tế chuyên phục vụ hội họp và sự kiện. Có thể phục vụ tối đa 300 khách, ngoài ra còn có thêm 3 phòng chức năng.

Dịch vụ khác bao gồm:
Phòng Karaoke : Khu nghỉ có các phòng karaoke cá nhân. Mở cửa từ 5 giờ chiều đến 1 giờ sáng.

Bể bơi ngoài trời : Một bể bởi rộng miễn phí cho khách của khu nghỉ với Jacuzzi và một bể bơi được bao quanh bởi một vùng không gian đẹp.

Trung tâm thể chất : Được trang bị điều hòa với các phòng sauna, tắm hơi, Jacuzzi và mát xa riêng cho nam và nữ. Có người hướng dẫn các bài tập thể dục và aerobic.

Câu lạc bộ trẻ em : Một trung tâm chăm sóc trẻ em hoàn thiện với rất nhiều những hoạt động bổ ích, lý thú, mang tính sáng tạo và giáo dục cho trẻ em. Trẻ dưới 3 tuổi phải có người lớn đi kèm.

Sân tennis
Trang bị phục vụ giải trí ngoài biển: Lướt ván, bóng chuyền bãi biển, đồ lặn, dụng cụ trượt nước.

Các tiện nghi khách sạn có:
 Dịch vụ trông trẻ
 Phòng chơi Billiards
 Dịch vụ đổi tiền
 Dịch vụ cho thuê xe
 Các dịch vụ Du lịch.

_Theo dulichvtv_


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## namnguyen

được Nghỉ ở đây thì tuyệt quá rồi

----------


## dung89

Quá ư là tuyệt vời

----------

